# Vox Tonelab LE preset switching



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a Tonelab LE and love the sounds. The only issue i'm having is the switching of patches, mainly for patches with delay. When i switch from a patch with delay to another patch with delay, i get a delay spillover. However the spillover occurs in such an unnatural way that it almost cuts out for a millisecond and just doesnt transition smoothly. 

However i borrowed a friends Tonelab SE and tried the same thing. The patches switched very smoothly and you couldnt even notice a switch in the patch. The delay transitioned very smoothly.

How could this be the case if the LE is 24 bit and the SE is only 20? Shouldnt the increase in processing power make it the other way around? I'm confused...and pretty let down by my LE.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I'd fixed it by add an effect (DD-3) in my effect loop,so when i change,i have one with the Vox Delay and the other with the "Insert Effect" (DD-3) power on and it's really great!!!
I'm such impress by the Insert feature..it's something to complete the Tonelab..My next acquisision will be a volume pedal to let my expression pedal for more than just or almost just volume!!!!!!


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

How does that work? Because the Tonelab's effects loop is at the front of the chain. Works well for overdrives and distortions, but how do you run a delay in there?


----------

